# being your business lisaion in china



## duoduo (Jul 27, 2011)

.Hi, this is DuoDuo i am living in guangzhou city .

If you are interested in goods like
- furniture
- apparel
- gemstones 
- home luminaries
- computer accessories

or you need professional printing services, I can help you to find the right goods, services and manufacturers in China. Here you will find what I can do for you, my 5 Star Service.

1. supervising products processing and quality control during production cycle

2. managing shipment including all necessary documents

3. organizing your trip including:
- booking hotels, flight tickets and transfers
- pick up and see-off you at the airport
- I arrange and manage all meetings with the relevant suppliers
- I am your personal translator during your trip in china

4.I will take care of all necessary tasks to ensure a smooth running trip
enabling you to fully concentrate on your business. 

5.I am looking forward to being your guide and helping hand during your business trip in China.
All the best

DuoDuo


----------



## SusyLiu (Jul 20, 2011)

*Register a Company*

BMI Corporate Services (Asia Pacific) Limited, a subsidiary of BM Intelligence Group (BMI Group) founded in 1995, is a leading financial services provider in Asia Pacific Region. We are proud of our experienced management team and qualified professionals who possess extensive network in the business and financial services. BMI Group has its head office located in Hong Kong and is supported by its branch offices in Shanghai, Beijing and Shenzhen. We engage in a wide variety of professional services in Hong Kong and China, including:
	Company formation in Hong Kong and China
	Post-incorporation support
	Ongoing statutory compliance
	Incorporation of offshore companies in major jurisdictions (British Virgin Islands, Cayman Islands, Belize, Samoa, Bahamas, Seychelles, Macau, and Bermuda, etc.)

In addition, we provide a broad range of corporate management services:
	Company secretarial services
	Hong Kong Patent/ Trademark Registration
	Virtual Office
	Accountancy, Auditing & Tax Compliance
	Nominee Shareholder & Director
	Bank Account Opening & Management Services 
	Other Supplementary Business Solutions

We provide tailor-made professional services which fit your specific business needs. We also provide timely customer support. All inquiring emails and calls will be answered within 24 hours. Our efficient company structure has much reduced our operating costs, enabling us to offer a more cost-effective and affordable price to you.


----------

